# Diseño de un Electroiman que levante 300g



## cjaker (May 4, 2006)

deseo estudiar en detalle un electroiman industrial.

si pudieran ayudarme


----------



## axial_trifasico (Jun 30, 2006)

Hola, para diseñar un electroimán necesitas saber de circuitos magnéticos y ferromagnetismo

 Lo primero es que debes elegir el tipo de núcleo vas a usar, luego de elegirlo, determinar las curvas de magnetización B-H del mismo te las debe entregar el fabricante 

 Una vez determinado esos parametros diseñas tu electroimán que como operará en continua debes empezar por determinar el campo magnético necesario requieres para el caso, determinas una corriente a hacer circular por el mismo segun la fuente de poder tengas a mano y luego de eso vas probando con el numero de vueltas N de la bobina , calculas H, hasta dar en la curva B-H del nucleo con el campo magnético B necesario


Saludos


----------



## joan (Mar 20, 2009)

Hola a todos

Trabajo en el sector del metal, en una empresa en la cual nos dedicamos a estampar piezas de acero mediante prensas y troqueles. Las piezas, una vez producidas, caen a una cinta transportadora al final de la cual son apiladas de 5 en 5 a mano por un operario, y cargada cada pila de piezas por este mismo operario en un pequeño contenedor.

Estoy pensando en un útil que mejore la ergonomía del puesto, consistente en un electroimán suspendido de un sencillo polipasto. El operario controlará el útil, y automáticamente podrá activar el electroimán, elevar el útil, descender el útil, y  desactivar el electroimán.

La clave está en que el electroimán sea capaz de elevar las piezas de 5 en 5 cuando estas se encuentren apiladas ordenadamente unas encima de otras, porque como se trata de piezas cóncavas, al apilarlas están en contacto sólo por algunos puntos de su superficie (donde no están en contacto las separaciones son inferiores a 5 mm).

1- ¿Sabeis donde puedo encontrar información para diseñar un electroimán compacto y potente con buena profundidad de campo?

2- ¿Os parece posible o es inevitable que al elevar la pila desde la parte superior de esta se desprendan las piezas de abajo? (cada pieza pesa 4-5 Kg)

Estaría realmente agradecido si alguien me pudiera ayudar, sobretodo con el primer punto, ya que estoy completamente atascado aquí (ni en la red ni en webs de fabricantes he encontrado nada útil).

Muchas gracias por adelantado y un saludo a todos


----------



## Daniel.more (Mar 20, 2009)

amigo,yo he estado muchos años como director del equipo tecnico en fabricas,y he visto que las pilas de chapas las separan con unas piezas especiales tipo cuña hidraulicas pequeñitas y luego las elevan con un puente grua....creo que tu proyecto es poco viable porque no puedes decidir cuantas chapas tienes que coger.....si le quitas fuerza al electroiman para coja solo 5 puede que o se te caigan por falta de fuerza del iman en cualquier movimiento medianamente brusco....eso si logras que coja solo cinco del monton.


----------



## joan (Mar 23, 2009)

No hombre yo creo que no has entendido bien la idea. Si puedo decidir cuantas piezas quiero coger cada vez porque antes de accionar sobre ellas el electroimán previamente el operario las ha apilado manualmente separadas del resto.
En cuanto a lo del puente grúa sé que la mayoría de electroimanes industriales están diseñados para manipular cargas muy pesadas y por ello son enormes, y yo estoy hablando de manipular cargas de máximo 25 kg por lo que necesitaría encontrar un electroimán mucho más pequeño y compacto que pudiera manejar sin problemas el operario.
¿Sabes donde puedo encontrar información?
Gracias chao


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 23, 2009)

JOAN , poné textualmente en el buscador Google:

industriales "electroimanes de elevacion"

Ahí hallarás lo que buscás !


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 23, 2009)

Para cargas de ~25Kg creo que te seria mas practico uno de iman permanente.
http://www.demagcranes.es/Produkte/Produktgruppen/Lastaufnahmemittel/Permanentmagnete/index.jsp

Sobre diseñar vos mismo el electroiman tiene sus pequeños inconvenientes. 
- Si lo haces de alterna tenes que tener algun tipo de balasto para para limitar la corriente con circuito magnetico abierto.
- Si lo haces de continua, para el nucleo no podes usar cualquier hierro (como un 1045) porque te queda con un magnetismo remanente y va a dar trabajo despegarl de las chapas.
- La elevacion segura del material depende fuertemente de los entrehierros que resulten, es decir, lo bien apoyadas que esten entre si las chapas  -->  El numero de chapas a levantar va a tener que ser un valor experimental.

Recomendacion --> Si no queres hacer varios modelos hasta que funcione bien --> compralo directamente.


----------



## javielchispas (Mar 23, 2009)

Si no quieres pasarte con la fuerza del electroiman (o iman permanente), no estaría mal que te inventases unas "pinzas" que abrazasen como seguridad las cinco piezas juntas, y que se pudieran quitar una vez colocadas en el contenedor.


----------



## joan (Mar 25, 2009)

Oye gracias a todos por las ideas (Eduardo en tu enlace muy bueno), esto ya va pillando forma. Lo de las pinzas resultaría dificil ya que la última pila a cargar en el contenedor encaja muy justa entre las otras pilas de chapas y no queda apenas espacio para nada, pero lo miraré bien que puede que haya alguna manera de adaptarlas.

A finales de la semana que viene intentaremos hacer una prueba con un proveedor de electroimanes en nuestra planta y ya os iré informaciónrmando sobre los avances y las dificultades que tenemos

Un saludo


----------



## Gossu (Abr 12, 2012)

Hola a todos, ante todo deciros que llevo dias buscando en internet como hacerlo y lo poco que encuentro, me es complicado en entenderlo.

Necesito levantar una bola de acero que esta a 10cm de distancia y pesa 300g, con 12v.

Como calculo la seccion y longitud del nucleo?
Como calculo el numero de espiras y la seccion del cable?

No tengo formulas que relacionen la tension con el peso, no entiendo, ayuda pls.


Las unicas formulas que conozco son :

*B=Ф/S* 

B =Induccion Magnetica        (T) [Teslas]
Ф = Flujo Magnetico            (Wb) [Webber]
S =Seccion                       (mm²)


*F= N*I*

F = Fuerza Magnetomotriz    (Av) Amperivueltas
N = Numero de espiras
I =Intensidad                     (A) Amperios



*H =(N*I)/L *

H = Intensidad de campo magnetico               (Av/m)  Amperivueltas/metro
L = Longitud media de las lineas de campo      

Nota: (Puedes sustituir N*I por la F en la formula anterior)


*F = 40000*B²*S*

F = Fuerza de Atraccion (Kp) Kilopondio

Nota: (Esta F no tiene nada que ver con la anterior)


Permeabilidad del aire (u0) = 4*pi*10 a la -7 (H/m)

Permeabilidad absoluta (u) = B/H

permeabilidad relativa (ur) = u/u0

Ley de Hopkinson

R=F/Ф


----------



## Gossu (Abr 12, 2012)

Si tengo un cable de 1m y 8 omhs, lo doy por ejemplo 2000 vueltas en un nucleo, sigue teniendo 8 ohms?


----------



## ernestogn (Abr 12, 2012)

En corriente continua o en corriente alterna?


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 12, 2012)

La misma resistencia pero diferente impedancia.


----------



## capitanp (Abr 12, 2012)

No creo que le puedas dar 2000 vueltas a ese cable....


----------



## Gossu (Abr 13, 2012)

Entonces pasa menos intensidad?


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 13, 2012)

Gossu dijo:


> Entonces pasa menos intensidad?


Si es la misma resistencia y mayor impedancia: 
- En que condiciones circula la misma corriente?
- En que condiciones circula menos corriente?


Antes te hicieron una pregunta que parece que te dió frío contestar (si CC o CA) y que indirectamente responde eso.


Para darle 2000 vueltas a 1m de alambre, el diámetro promedio de la espira debería ser de 0.16mm.


----------



## Gossu (Abr 13, 2012)

si, era un ejemplo lo de las vueltas. 

en cc

Impedancia le llamas a la Z no?

Z = raizcuadrada de r al cuadrado de (xc-xl) al cuadrado no? a eso te refieres?



Eduardo a ver si puedes ayudarme en algo, antes e puesto por aqui el tema

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/diseno-electroiman-levante-300g-73385/

a ver si me sigues esque estoy liao

*la cosa es que seria algo asi no:*

quiero que el electroiman consuma unos 3 A a 12V tonces:
12/3 = 4 Ohms tiene que tener el cable de la bobina

tonces si quiero ponerle una seccion de 1mm cuadrado que longitud tendra?

(R.S)/Resistividad=  (4*1)/0.017= 235m

Tonces enrollo esos 235m y tendre ahi 4 ohms que consumira a 12v 3A, a eso me refiero. ¿esta bien?

El problema es:

Sera capaz de darme una bateria de 12v 3A?
Y sera capaz de levantar 300g con 3A


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 13, 2012)

Primero concuerdo con Eduardo y con Capitanp

Segundo, si querés hacer un electroimán lo mejor es que te lo hagas bobinar por alguién que sabe algo del tema...

Una bobina tiene muchisimas características que debes respetar...desde cantidad de espiras, tamaño de nucleo, tipo de nucleo, grosor de alambre, impedancia, etc.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 13, 2012)

Gossu dijo:


> si, era un ejemplo lo de las vueltas.
> 
> en cc
> 
> ...



En la ultima te pasaste un poco en potencia con 9V 500mA lo levantas. Lee sobre gauss


----------



## Negao (Abr 13, 2012)

Te comprendo perfectamente @Gossu.
Da un paseo,piensa en otras cosas o haz musica 
Luego todo es mas claro,aunque todo esto del magnetismo parece magia.
Yo estoy igual que tu..no se donde hincarle el diente o por donde empezar.
Un saludo.


----------



## powerful (Abr 14, 2012)

gossu, lo que propones tiene su grado de dificultad porque no solo se trata de levantar una masa de acero de 300gr; la dificultad es que hay que hacerlo desde 10cm de distancia lo cual incrementa la fuerza de atracción. está formula te puede ayudar, F: 9.8 X ( B/0.5 )^2 X Sp
F :en Newtons ; Fmax (en condiciones ideales, con campo magnético confinado en un material de alta permeabilidad) 
B :en teslas ,T ; B = u x H = ur x uo x H
Sp: en cm2 , superficie polar
Recuerda que: 1Kilopondio = 1Kilogramo-fuerza = 1 "Kilo" = 9.8 Newtons
Se trabaja con 1T a 1.5T con acero o hierro dulce
Lo que te queda claro es que trabajas con 3Amp y 4 Ohms como máximo ; tienes que emplear calibre de aprox 1mm2, lo que te dá calibre Nº17AWG para 4 Ohms necesitas 240Mt y eso corresponde a 2.3Kg.
Te recomiendo que experimentes a escala con una esfera de acero 10 a 30 gr a una distancia de 10cm, puedes emplear una bobina de 100A-v con un nucleo Fe de 1cm2 ( 100vueltas a 1Amp )(calibre Nº17) les subes la corriente si no la levanta solo sube hasta 3A, si no la atrae aumentas las vueltas hasta que la levante.
Tu esfera tiene como 4cm de diametro y tiene una distancia de 10cm, lo recomendable seria utilizar un nucleo tipo "U" (forma de herradura )de un área de 16cm2 a 25cm2 de hierro silicoso o hierro dulce para aprovechar que ambos polos (N y S) atraigan la esfera , si no encuentras el material para el nucleo puedes emplear alambre de hierro de 1/8" o similar le das la forma de "U" y apilas la cantidad suficiente para que te dé los 16cm2 a 25cm2 (son entre 200 a 300 alambres),sale voluminoso no por el peso de la esfera sinó por la distancia de separación.
Saludos!!!!


----------



## Gossu (Abr 14, 2012)

Genial powerful, voy a ver si lo consigo.!! gracias!!!


----------



## maxee (Abr 15, 2012)

A 10CM de distancia? vas a necesitar unos cuantos amperes 

Yo empezaría haciendo alguna prueba, no se, un pedazo de fierro con unas cuantas vueltas de alambre esmaltado.. bastante guecito y algún circuito que permita variar la frecuencia para buscar la mas optima. como para tener una idea. No conozco nada de toda la teoría que pusiste ahí pero lo veo medio jodido...


----------

